# Dewalt scroll saw



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Just registered, and am wondering if there is a forum on Dewalts 788 scroll saw.... Am an old woodworker, and want to add one of these to my shop....
Is there something better ??


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

There are better scroll saws on the market, but the DW788 is a great bang for the buck. Smooth operation, low vibration, 20" throat, variable speed etc. It's a nice saw. I worked on one for years before I got my Excalibur.
You wont be disappointed with the DeWalt


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just got mine and can't say a bad thing about it! Very smooth, variable speed, but only bummer is you have to buy light and stand separate, but otherwise they are worth the time and money. If you are going to be doing a lot of work on one a Excalibur would prob be the way to go but if it is going to see use only a few days a week the 788 is the way to go.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! :thumbsup:

That's the one I want to get also. Kenbo is the man on a scroll saw so his recommendation of it is one of the big determiners for me wanting to get one:thumbsup:.:laughing:


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I found a lightly used one on CL about a week ago for $250 with a light and stand. So far I like it! The only problem I had was that one of the (too short) screws holding the light into the frame had stripped the threads. I replaced them with longer screws and all is good there.

I only did some test cuts and one puzzle but it seems to be a smooth saw. Having the blade tension right up front is a big improvment over my previous Hitachi. The blades are easy to change, the dust blower is fairly powerful and the light is bright. 

There is no provision for dust collection but there are solutions to that. Right now I'm waiting for some decent blades to come in the mail (Olson and Flying Durchman) so I can use this saw properly. 

I think you'll be pleased.

Bill


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I got a new 788 a month or so ago, and I can say, it is a great saw. Maybe one day when the kids are grown and less expensive, I may upgrade to an Excaliber, but for now, I love my Dewalt, and have cut quite a bit with it already, and more to come.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

beaner5463 said:


> Just got mine and can't say a bad thing about it! Very smooth, variable speed, but only bummer is you have to buy light and stand separate, but otherwise they are worth the time and money. If you are going to be doing a lot of work on one a Excalibur would prob be the way to go but if it is going to see use only a few days a week the 788 is the way to go.


How was the quality ?? I've heard things like the table doesn't line up with the mounting holes, and the blade doesn't center in the hole....


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oakwerks,

Mine's a fairly new Type 2 (you can see a picture of it here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/uh-oh-something-followed-me-home-again-49570/ )

The table seems to be aligned fine. I took it off to transport it and it mounts with a pivot pin in back and a trunnion adjustment up front. Basically, if you take off the blade and the front adjustment knob the table comes off.

The arc shaped piece that is is the trunnion for the angle adjustment attaches under the table with two allen bolts. It's mounting holes are slotted and this gives you some adjustment in the table position. I wonder if some people don't know there is an adjustment.

This all will probably make more sense if you look at this exploded view for the saw so you can see all the pieces. http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-dw788-type-scroll-saw-parts-c-1009_2631_2632.html The trunnion is #4.

Bill


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

dodgeboy77 said:


> Oakwerks,
> 
> Mine's a fairly new Type 2 (you can see a picture of it here: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/uh-oh-something-followed-me-home-again-49570/ )
> 
> ...


Thanx, Bill.... I'm sure most of the problems encountered (if any) can be fixed with a little effort.... You guys are great responding so quickly....


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oakwerks said:


> How was the quality ?? I've heard things like the table doesn't line up with the mounting holes, and the blade doesn't center in the hole....


Everything seemed to match up just like how it was suppose to. When I mounted it to the stand I had already tightened up all bolts and saw wouldn't fit on stand, but I just unloosened the bolts and it matched up just right to the saw to where you had to fasten it down to the stand. When I mounted it to the stand I just took a small pocket sized level and put it on the table and when tightening up bolts made sure it was square. 

So if you buy this saw and the stand, I would just put bolts in and only finger tighten nuts until saw is mounted to stand and you won't have problem like I did but then again it wasn't that big of a deal. Blades that come with it are all I have used so far and with doing some test cuts and turns they seem alright, but I would have agree I am going to have to buy some better Olson and Flying Dutchman blades for it as they are the best on market and have best reviews among scroll sawers. Let us know what you plan on doing.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

beaner5463 said:


> Everything seemed to match up just like how it was suppose to. When I mounted it to the stand I had already tightened up all bolts and saw wouldn't fit on stand, but I just unloosened the bolts and it matched up just right to the saw to where you had to fasten it down to the stand. When I mounted it to the stand I just took a small pocket sized level and put it on the table and when tightening up bolts made sure it was square.
> 
> So if you buy this saw and the stand, I would just put bolts in and only finger tighten nuts until saw is mounted to stand and you won't have problem like I did but then again it wasn't that big of a deal. Blades that come with it are all I have used so far and with doing some test cuts and turns they seem alright, but I would have agree I am going to have to buy some better Olson and Flying Dutchman blades for it as they are the best on market and have best reviews among scroll sawers. Let us know what you plan on doing.


Pulled the trigger on a Dewalt yesterday..... $459 @ Amazon..... Didn't order the stand.... Yet.....
Will be here Wednesday.....
Thanx for feedback.....


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> There are better scroll saws on the market, but the DW788 is a great bang for the buck. Smooth operation, low vibration, 20" throat, variable speed etc. It's a nice saw. I worked on one for years before I got my Excalibur.
> You wont be disappointed with the DeWalt


Now..... Blades..... Olson or Flying Dutchman ?? Both are popular....


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Blades are a personal choice thing. I have always liked Olsen, but have never tried FD.


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oakwerks said:


> Now..... Blades..... Olson or Flying Dutchman ?? Both are popular....



This is my dilemma now. Have Olson's now but am wanting to try the FD to get an idea what is better and make a better assumption on what is going to work for me and what I will be doing with the saw.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

A lot of guys on a scroll saw forum rave about this guy as their blade supplier for Flying Dutchman: http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm The page is a nice guide to their blade selection. I believe you You have to print an order form and snail-mail it to him, though. I haven't ordered from him so I have no first-hand experience. He also lists a nice starter pack for a good price: http://www.mikesworkshop.com/AssrtPk.htm

I instead ordered a 'starter pack' from a pattern site and they took 10 days to get to me today and I got no replies to my status inquiry emails until after the blades got here. I doubt that I'll order from them again. I just got a selection of Olson blades, however, and they came very promptly (Thur. to Mon.) from Hartsville Tool with free shipping.

I haven't tried any of them yet, though.

Back to the topic of saw selection: I had heard that the DeWalt 788 was similar to the Delta 40-690. In looking at this buyer's guide - http://www.scribd.com/doc/118824989/2013-Scroll-Saw-Buyer-s-Guide - It seems they are not similar but identical (well, the color is different). Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that. One notable difference in the package is that the Delta comes standard with the light and stand.

Bill


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

dodgeboy77 said:


> A lot of guys on a scroll saw forum rave about this guy as their blade supplier for Flying Dutchman: http://www.mikesworkshop.com/blades.htm The page is a nice guide to their blade selection. I believe you You have to print an order form and snail-mail it to him, though. I haven't ordered from him so I have no first-hand experience. He also lists a nice starter pack for a good price: http://www.mikesworkshop.com/AssrtPk.htm
> 
> I instead ordered a 'starter pack' from a pattern site and they took 10 days to get to me today and I got no replies to my status inquiry emails until after the blades got here. I doubt that I'll order from them again. I just got a selection of Olson blades, however, and they came very promptly (Thur. to Mon.) from Hartsville Tool with free shipping.
> 
> ...


 
Yes the Delta comes with the stand and light with it, but at a lower price. Have read too many reviews that were nagative towards it and that is why i turned my head toward the 788 and stopped looking at the Delta. Many suggested just to get the DeWalt since they are the ones that provide the parts for the Delta when you have to call. That is why I bought the 788 was because you had to deal with them anyways if something was wrong or got broke on the Delta. More money upfront for the 788, but negative reviews for the Delta is what turned me away.

Has far as ordering from Mike's you can order blades either by online or by printed form and then mailing form. Have not pulled the trigger on buying from him yet, still trying to read up on blades before I buy something I dont need.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

beaner5463 said:


> This is my dilemma now. Have Olson's now but am wanting to try the FD to get an idea what is better and make a better assumption on what is going to work for me and what I will be doing with the saw.


Ordered FD blades from Mikes yesterday.... My Dewalt came yesterday, table mounted perfectly, and the blade lined up with the hole... So much for the complaints I've read....This machine is very quiet, and there is no vibration.... Very nice....


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Oakwerks said:


> Ordered FD blades from Mikes yesterday.... My Dewalt came yesterday, table mounted perfectly, and the blade lined up with the hole... So much for the complaints I've read....This machine is very quiet, and there is no vibration.... Very nice....



That is what I thought too. Got it assembled and mounted to stand and played around with it and had no vibration what so ever. So far havenet had a single problem with it yet, but then again havent used very much. Have been busy trying to get other things done around shop and one of these things is to get the damn place organized and cleaned up. 

Probably will be ordering FD blades here after a bit too, just need to look and see what will work the best for what I plan on doing.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Got my saw set up on a cabinet I found in a surplus store ... Made the top from scrap pine, extending it 3 inches so I wouldn't have to straddle the cabinet...
The dust "port" is pretty simple, but catches 95% on the dust... I put the vac inside to cut the noise, and keep it contained.
The saw and vac are plugged to a surge protector, and that is plugged to my foot switch.... When I start the saw, the vac starts, too...
Also, hilighted the numbers on the speed control.... Just a little white paint on your finger, and touch the numbers....


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow! Nice setup!

Bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks like you're set up and ready to go. In response to your earlier question (sorry I missed it) I am an Olson blade user and I've never had a problem with them.
Now, let's see some work posted in the project showcase section of the forum


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Looks like you're set up and ready to go. In response to your earlier question (sorry I missed it) I am an Olson blade user and I've never had a problem with them.
> Now, let's see some work posted in the project showcase section of the forum


No pressure there !!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

None whatsoever. Scrolling is about relaxing, so take your time. You're going to love it.
I promise.
:yes:


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

I need some advice on my Dewalt 788.....

I notice, when running, the blade moves front to back about the width of the blade.... Is that normal.???
Possibly to keep the blade away from the stock on the up stroke ??
I've aligned the blade several times, even tried a new blade... I always set the tension on 2 1/2.....

There doesn't seem to be a reference point on the bottom clamp as to where the blade should be set, depth wise....

The saw cuts beautifully..... At least I think it does, having never used one before....


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a 788, and set my tension to 5 to 6, works great


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That tension does seem a little low. Crank it up my man.


----------



## beaner5463 (Mar 13, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> That tension does seem a little low. Crank it up my man.


I would have to agree, the worst you can do is break a blade then you know how much is too much and how little is too little.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Anybody use spiral blades. ..?? Tried some FD in pine and didn't like the result.... Polars cut very nice and are easy to control....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Oakwerks said:


> Anybody use spiral blades. ..?? Tried some FD in pine and didn't like the result.... Polars cut very nice and are easy to control....



Spiral blades do have a place in scrolling and they have a serious learning curve. 
Check out this thread for an example of spiral blade use.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Spiral blades do have a place in scrolling and they have a serious learning curve.
> Check out this thread for an example of spiral blade use.


The blade, even at very slow feed speed, made a very rough cut..... I'd like to see a piece that was done using a spiral ......


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Spiral blades do have a place in scrolling and they have a serious learning curve.
> Check out this thread for an example of spiral blade use.


Ah.... Just figured out I need to tap "this thread" to see your example.... Beautiful work.... Shows how far I need to go to get good at this...


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Poor man's Dewalt upper arm support......


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I did not notice if anyone mentioned that the original Dewalt was designed and built by Excalibur. At some point, there was a switch and are now made in China. I also have a Dewalt (older model) and have been very pleased with it. I don't tend to use it very much now, but it is always there if I get the urge.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Fastback said:


> I did not notice if anyone mentioned that the original Dewalt was designed and built by Excalibur. At some point, there was a switch and are now made in China. I also have a Dewalt (older model) and have been very pleased with it. I don't tend to use it very much now, but it is always there if I get the urge.


Actually, I believe the original design was done by a company called Sommerville designs, who designed the Excalibur and the front assembly for the DW788. There were stationed not too far from my home here in Ontario.


----------



## Oakwerks (Mar 24, 2013)

Small scrollsaw project..... Spindles came from craft parts.com
www.craftparts.com


----------

